
Ask HN: What resources do you use to pick stocks to invest in? - vrk7bp
Curious to hear what resources (sites, apps, APIs, etc) HN users use when researching stocks they are interested in purchasing.<p>I&#x27;ve only recently started to invest more actively, and find myself making decisions based on what friends are talking about, news articles, and Wikipedia (to gain an understanding of what the company is actually working on&#x2F;building). This is along with more typical resources like Yahoo Finance just to see the daily price and graphs.
======
troydavis
The only right answer is “As a retail investor, I’m not picking individual
stocks.”

Accept that I don’t have, you don’t have, and with a very few exceptions, an
individual for whom this isn’t an all-consuming more-than-full-time occupation
basically will never have, proprietary knowledge (an “edge”) that’s not
already priced in.

Spend an hour reading Matt Levine, then subscribe and read his new posts for a
few months. Start with this one:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-10-09/retail-
vo...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-10-09/retail-voters-and-
insider-traders)

While reasonable people can debate index funds vs. actively-managed funds,
essentially all thoughtful market participants have realized that the days
when hobbyist investors could add alpha have passed.

If you’re asking for good sites to investigate ETFs, Yahoo Finance is,
miraculously, still great.

~~~
petra
What about an edge for someone with deep technology knowledge ?

~~~
tobylane
You're competing against PHD rocket scientists employed by people who buy data
centres milliseconds away from exchanges.

------
sandman757
I first started investing in crypto in college then ETFs for my 401(k). For
crypto I used Coinbase and GDAX for trading and
[https://www.worldcoinindex.com/](https://www.worldcoinindex.com/) to see how
various cryptocurrencies were doing. I used /r/ethtrader/ and /r/ethereum for
news on ethereum. For ETFs I compared their 5-yr, 3-yr, 1-yr, and 3-mo
performance percents. I started looking into individual stocks, and I've
mostly used Morningstar, but it's pretty overwhelming and hard to compare
stocks and know what to invest in using all that data. I also don't know how
they rank stocks. Am I supposed to just trust them? Feels wrong. I don't have
a good strategy on how to invest in stocks wisely, so it kinda discourages me.

------
sharadov
Seeking Alpha is good. Get a subscription to WSJ, which will inform you of
larger marketplace trends and make you a better investor in the long term.

------
meric
Quarterly reports.

